# Mitel Telephones pbx



## joem (Aug 11, 2010)

I've got 6 coming. They are older but I do not know the age.
Any experience with these?


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 11, 2010)

Always check to see if there is a market for resale for PBX's and phones.
I picked up two servers and I also received a telehone system that
had (16) phones. With the PBX they seem to be worth $1,600+.

I doubt someone offers me that much for the system but the price
was right and that lets me make some $$$ while helping someone
else (the buyer) make some $$$ while the donor company is happy
as can be that someone got rid of their unwanted stuff! 8)


----------



## joem (Aug 11, 2010)

It's just the phones
no system, this being a government city these phone are everywhere.
I even have them at my work.
So I'm looking for scrap value


----------



## joem (Aug 11, 2010)

picked up 10 phones
pulled one apart to find a board with what looks like copper under solder mask, but behind the display is a mini board about 1 x 2 inches full of gold. And then on the way home from work I also picked up a commodore 64 (unsure if what's inside) maybe has a resale value. And then tonight 3 towers and 3 printers.


----------



## darshevo (Aug 11, 2010)

C=64's aren't super valuable, I have picked a couple up off the 'bay for 10 bucks to add to my collection (Commodores are a hard habit to break) 

However, do some quick research on the SID chip and find out which one it is. They tend to sell well to guys who are doing custom midi stuff and stereo conversions on their Commodores

-Lance


----------



## joem (Aug 16, 2010)

darshevo said:


> C=64's aren't super valuable, I have picked a couple up off the 'bay for 10 bucks to add to my collection (Commodores are a hard habit to break)
> 
> However, do some quick research on the SID chip and find out which one it is. They tend to sell well to guys who are doing custom midi stuff and stereo conversions on their Commodores
> 
> -Lance



I pulled a bunch of chips and post on ebay
http://my.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MyEbay&gbh=1


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 16, 2010)

I pulled a bunch of chips and post on ebay
http://my.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MyEbay&gbh=1[/quote]

Curious your link joem takes me directly to my ebay page, where is your auction.

ttys
G


----------



## joem (Aug 16, 2010)

gustavus said:


> I pulled a bunch of chips and post on ebay
> http://my.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MyEbay&gbh=1



Curious your link joem takes me directly to my ebay page, where is your auction.

ttys
G[/quote]

oops the link takes you to your home page because your logged in on your computer here is the fix
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Commodore-64-chips-1983-motherboard-6510-6581-lot-/200508571538?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 17, 2010)

So Joe, you are a big Candyland gamer? :lol:


----------



## joem (Aug 17, 2010)

glorycloud said:


> So Joe, you are a big Candyland gamer? :lol:




haha
first I had to think about what you mean....
then it clued in. It does make a nice noticable border.
I am not going to explain this to other members, I'll just leave them guessing.
lol


----------



## Chumbawamba (Aug 17, 2010)

Most (all?) of the PBX sets I've scrapped are basically junk, with very little to no PMs anywhere. I'm sitting on a pile of AT&T display sets that were very expensive a few years ago but for which I can obtain no bid. I took one apart recently and was appalled at how paltry the circuit board was. It basically had no components: just a couple SMB chips and some caps and resistors. These things sold for upwards of $700+ when new. They should've had at least a tenth of a gram of gold, maybe even a smidgen of silver, but no. They suck.

The phone systems, on the other hand, usually have good gold contacts, possibly even good silver or palladium in the relays. I'm investigating the relays from an old 80s phone system that I suspect have Pd contacts.


----------



## joem (Aug 22, 2010)

joem said:


> picked up 10 phones
> pulled one apart to find a board with what looks like copper under solder mask, but behind the display is a mini board about 1 x 2 inches full of gold. And then on the way home from work I also picked up a commodore 64 (unsure if what's inside) maybe has a resale value. And then tonight 3 towers and 3 printers.



Just sold the removable chips from the commodore for $31 on ebay


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 22, 2010)

joem said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> > picked up 10 phones
> ...



joem did you check under the keypad on your commodore, you will find gold traces under the mask.


----------



## joem (Aug 22, 2010)

I still have the key pads I'll check


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 22, 2010)

joem said:


> I still have the key pads I'll check



The one a found yesterday was the early console type Commodore 63 with the built in keypad. Just so that I'm not wasting your time.

FYI I chucked that air compressor yesterday, it's no longer available.


----------



## joem (Aug 22, 2010)

No problem on the air compressor. I got welding a few clothing racks for my wife's flea market clothing sale and it slipped my mind. Things I love to do never waste my time. I have not read any information on this forum that was a waste of time just an idea worth investigation.
Keep telling me what do.


----------

